# An Adventure into Building Ornaments



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

My 5 gal will be here Thursday, and since I don't trust half of the ornaments on Petco and Petsmart's shelves... I'm making a first into DIY ones! I purchased three pounds of rocks from the pet store, along with a bunch of Betta-friendly, non spiky fake plants, and a tube of aquarium sealant.

I definitely thought it would dry a bit faster, and be easier to construct a little "bridge" of rocks. 

It's hard. Oh Lord, it's hard! Still. I'm gonna wait for them to dry and then glue bigger pieces together.

Maybe some advice on getting everything to stick better together would be appreciated?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Day One's Progress:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Success! My new tank is now set up, I just need to build the divider


----------

